# East bay(Oakland) newbie...pointers please.



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Heyhey-


I'm processing my application (background check) with Uber right now and while I've read a few pages of the advice column on here, I did have a specific Q.

While my initial plan was to purchase a car for Uber (I was in-between cars anyway so it would have been for both Uber and personal), I've actually been thinking that in order to test the waters say for a month or so, it may be better if I rent a car from someone like another Uber driver who has a second car. This would be just to "test ride" Uber and see if its something I want to commit to long term.

Ive asked one guy who suggested I offer 70/30 split with car owner, as anything less would not be worthwhile. I know I probably wont make much (if any) money doing it this way but would this not be the best way to test it ?
Ofcourse I don't know how the other details would be worked out like insurance and wether or not I get to take the car home each night etc. Btw I plan on driving in SF so commuting from Oakand to SF.

Any tips or advice is cheerfully accepted

1on1


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

My suggestion: drive your car first (if qualified that is) and test it for a month. If you like it, then (since you are in-between cars anyway) buy a used, barely qualified (in terms of year & model) hybrid like a Prius. From what I have read on this forum, Prius is the best car to Uber. However, I myself drive a used Camry.

I started these two threads a while back. I hope they can be of help to you...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-tips-for-newbie-drivers-from-a-newbie-himself.12476/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/step-by-step-screenshots-part-ii.12993/


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

UberDesson-

Not sure i understand what you mean by " drive your car first" I currently do not own a car, so i'm wondering how i can find a person with a spare car to rent me his car for a month while I test the market out. Once I decide to commit long term then yes I would most probably be looking at hybrids. I did read most of your helpful hints on above thread..but didn't quite find an answer to my specific question.

Cheers


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> UberDesson-
> 
> Not sure i understand what you mean by " drive your car first" I currently do not own a car, so i'm wondering how i can find a person with a spare car to rent me his car for a month while I test the market out. Once I decide to commit long term then yes I would most probably be looking at hybrids. I did read most of your helpful hints on above thread..but didn't quite find an answer to my specific question.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, I misunderstood you then. I thought "in-between cars" means that you have a car now still LOL. English is my second language so I still get confused sometimes  Anyway, can you borrow a car from your family members (parents, siblings, etc)? That would be the safest and cheapest way to test the market out before committing yourself to Uber. But make sure that your name be put on their insurance and registration cards. That's one of the requirements.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

No worries and thanks for the quick response..unfortunately borrowing from family or friends is not an option in my case...and since I cannot rent a car (like from avis or something) to test it, I am left with few choices...but hopefully there is someone in my area looking to rent their car.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Where do you live? I am in San Leandro. Maybe we can talk.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, it would be hard, I think, to find some stranger that would allow your name be put on their car insurance and registration, even if you offer them 70/30 split. But you never know. Try advertise it on Craigslist and see if you have any taker. Good luck.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Cheers? Illegal aliens starting to drive...I told you guys this would happen. Independent contractors, no e-verify, breeding ground for giving illegals work.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Cheers? Illegal aliens starting to drive...I told you guys this would happen. Independent contractors, no e-verify, breeding ground for giving illegals work.


Be nice BlkGeep. People saying "Cheers", "Que pasa", "Como estas", etc, does not necessarily indicate that they are illegal aliens. For all I know, they could be US citizens just like you and me. Yes, I am a US Citizen, English is my second language, and I speak 3 languages.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

BlkGeep-

Wow I wasn't expecting racist insults..is anyone monitoring this forum ? Why is this guy allowed to display his ignorance in public ??


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm from Arizona I don't need any advice how to pick out illegals....but more than that, your sarcasm indicator is broken, I just hate British people as a group, and thought it funny to say he was an illegal for saying cheers, when we all know that there are very few illegals from Great Britain here, mainly because it's a long walk for them. Btw, anyone who says que paso is definitely an illegal drug smuggler with human slaves at their house.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

1on1 said:


> BlkGeep-
> 
> Wow I wasn't expecting racist insults..is anyone monitoring this forum ? Why is this guy allowed to display his ignorance in public ??


No denial huh?

Not to mention there isn't a single racist thing in my post. It's what you read into it. Unless you implying I don't like British people because I'm black and they are white, in which case your right.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just google your request. Options come up. Insurance is the key.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

BlkGeep-

No one asked where you'r from...no one really cares where you'r from...but if I were you , i'd first attend to that "neglected childhood" before attempting to despense advice. Is that French enough for you ? Ofcourse you probably wont notice the difference..you'r just looking for people who don't follow your script..best for you to stop spewing your ignorance in public.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sacto Burbs-

I thought an Uber forum would be best..but will try and google..cheers


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Look up how to get a work visa while your at it.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

maybe you should try and apply for a book that is known as a passport and look beyond your cow shed in Arizona..you might sniff new and interesting things..don't worry, you wont need your brain, just your primitive parts.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Oooooo...

Newbie, you don't got the finesse to post on this forum. Lurk a little longer and be trained in the way…


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

UberDesson-

The minute you announce that English is your second language, it is almost seen as a sign of weakness by the mostly ignorant, back water folks..but don't let it bother you, you don't need to even speak English to be nice or helpful to people...which is what matters in the end, not your language skills.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Finesse?

Is that a French insult BlkGeep ?


I can smell ignorance a mile away, and I don't let it go unchecked..been there done that too long to put up with it. Cmmon sense is the hardest commodity in this world today


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

typo- common


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

anyway, shall we move on ?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

...aint the newbie sweet? Poor English skills don't matter. Working hard the only thing that counts.

Awwwww...

And I'll have you know that I only know one language, and I don't know that one very well. And I can't spell… And I can't type… And I can't drive… But I Uber on

Chill buddy. Put down your dukes


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I called a spade a spade. That's American for take your limey, can't get a legal job, ass back home. 

Plus not to mention the whole you don't understand sarcasm that started this whole thing.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> UberDesson-
> 
> The minute you announce that English is your second language, it is almost seen as a sign of weakness by the mostly ignorant, back water folks..but don't let it bother you, you don't need to even speak English to be nice or helpful to people...which is what matters in the end, not your language skills.


Thx. I don't feel bothered at all. I was just saying to BlkGeep that he was making a big stretch connecting "Cheers" with "Illegal Aliens". Anyway, I really hope that you can get somebody who's willing to "rent out" his car/reg./ins to you. Try Craigslist and see if you can get somebody who can work with you. The most important thing is that your name has to be listed on his car insurance & registration cards.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You are not nice pointing him at Rich. Rich is looking for some sucker to unload his Santander car on because he himself can't make enough money in this market to support the car. And the San Francisco Bay area market has high rates. Newbie, do not take a commission split. Do a straight up per day rental only. And make sure he shows you the commercial insurance he has on that vehicle or you're in big trouble.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sacto- I got a no-go from him just a few minutes ago..but thanks for the headsup.

re: Commericial insurance, you mean to tell me Xdrivers are paying for commercial insurance to drive? I thought uber accepted personal insurance? I know I've read the consequences if in accident, but I wonder how many drivers have their own commercial insurance..must be an arm+leg to get it.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Sacto- I got a no-go from him just a few minutes ago..but thanks for the headsup.
> 
> re: Commericial insurance, you mean to tell me Xdrivers are paying for commercial insurance to drive? I thought uber accepted personal insurance? I know I've read the consequences if in accident, but I wonder how many drivers have their own commercial insurance..must be an arm+leg to get it.


Uber does require only personal insurance NOT commercial insurance for UberX (if you have your own car). But maybe (not sure though) if you rent a car from someone else, commercial insurance is needed. But I let Sacto verify this further himself.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I'm pretty sure I called a spade a spade. That's American for take your limey, can't get a legal job, ass back home.
> 
> Plus not to mention the whole you don't understand sarcasm that started this whole thing.


Have to go out there and win one for The Geeper"


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

DenverDaine-

Thanks for that jarring report. Well it begs the question then..why do the lot of you do it? Is it because some locations are "twice as good" as others, or do most of you do Uber to supplement your "real" job which provides the benefits you mention. Are people so gullable as to think that earning 1K a month is money to live on in the bay area ?

The only explanation I can see then, is the "2nd job" scenario..otherwise why on earth would you break your neck for $250pm take home ?

Just trying to make as much sense of it I can..


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

ofcourse if your "momy's boy" and live rent free..then 1K per month could look real rosy....just sayin


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We do it because we are fools. We do it because we are addicted to the ping. We do it because we bought into the Scheme and cannot stand the thought that we've been suckered. Many of us do it because most of our customers are actually quite nice. We do it because we enjoy driving and think, wow, people will pay me to drive them around. We do it because we got laid off and have to do something to take care of our families.

Many, who are not on this forum, do it because they are willing to work 50, 60, 70 hour weeks and are willing to drive their car into the ground for it because they do not feel they have any other options, and many come from countries where that is the norm.

There are the standard phases of app based driving. In the beginning it's exciting and fun, cash payments every week, then it gets routine, and then you ask yourself why the hell you're driving drunks around and are appalled at the number of miles you just put on your car.

Some do it because they think it beats working.

I do it for none of these reasons. I do it because I am bored out of my mind at home and this is an adventure. My mom has a really nice basement.

But since you want to work in the Bay Area you can make $50 an hour if you work the surges in San Francisco. But only four hours at a time, twice a week.

P.s. There is a whole sub forum on Insurance.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

well said..


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

her..could you please explain the "surge" phenom..you are only allowed to work 4 hours per two weeks so 2 hours per week only ?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No, the surge only lasts that long, at best. This is not the correct thread for discussing surges. There are lots of other places for that.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sacto-

To be honest with you..i'm down in the gutters after reading your piece...while I was not planning on getting rich, I thought I could atleast keep "head above water" with this gig...but it seems futile from your analysis...what I can say tho is that I still want to try it, so as soon as I get the wheels sorted, I guess I will find out. I think the most important thing for me right now is looking for a temporary renter and just take "Uber for a spin" .


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Sacto-
> 
> To be honest with you..i'm down in the gutters after reading your piece...while I was not planning on getting rich, I thought I could atleast keep "head above water" with this gig...but it seems futile from your analysis...what I can say tho is that I still want to try it, so as soon as I get the wheels sorted, I guess I will find out. I think the most important thing for me right now is looking for a temporary renter and just take "Uber for a spin" .


You still can keep your head above water doing Uber. The question is: are you willing to work long hours while putting high miles on your car? A friend of a friend who was an ex cabbie in San Diego rakes in $250 average gross daily, working long hours, 7 days a week. But he has no life other than Uber.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sacto/UberDesson

Obviously a huge difference in price between clean title and salvaged.
It could make a big difference towards my budget for a used car. Ive tried checking this site about policy...some say uber will accept while others say they wont, any definitive word on this ?

Cheers


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have signed up and waiting for the background check as I mentioned on the beginning of thread..i did not read anywhere if salvage title would or would not be accepted. Its not like I can call them..I am looking at several cars for sale right so knowing if I can or not would be nice.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Not knowing the value of a salvage car, if you can get a luxury model you'll make much more money with UberXL. 

Don't forget Lyft. You can get a much older car and drive it with Lyft.

But the take-home lesson is, do not buy a car strictly for driving for Uber. The chances the rates dropping are high


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Cheers? Illegal aliens starting to drive...I told you guys this would happen. Independent contractors, no e-verify, breeding ground for giving illegals work.


BlkGeep, you really have a knack for making inappropriate comments, don't you?

That was a rhetorical question, of course. No response necessary.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Desert Driver- Word!


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sacto-

Thanks for your insights.....but if i could afford a high end car, i would not be looking into salvage..some salvaged cars had minor cosmetics problem and new owners can show the work they did..ive owned them in the past and theyve served me well.

so,the question remains unanswered...will they or not ?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Sacto-
> 
> Thanks for your insights.....but if i could afford a high end car, i would not be looking into salvage..some salvaged cars had minor cosmetics problem and new owners can show the work they did..ive owned them in the past and theyve served me well.
> 
> so,the question remains unanswered...will they or not ?


In San Diego and I believe most cities, Uber will NOT accept salvage cars. Double check with your local Uber and before you buy a car, first make sure it will qualify for UberX.

http://www.driveubersd.com/uberx-uberxl-uberplus/


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

My email inquiries with Uber have gone unanswered and their site makes no mention of " if salvage title is go or no-go. Maybe I should start a new thread with " any salvaged cars registered with uber"?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

2008 Prius. No new car for Uber


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

1on1 said:


> My email inquiries with Uber have gone unanswered and their site makes no mention of " if salvage title is go or no-go. Maybe I should start a new thread with " any salvaged cars registered with uber"?


No salvage title allowed


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just chatted with an uber rep..no salvaged cars allowed of any kind.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

LauberX
"2008 Prius. No new car for Uber" huh?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

1on1 said:


> My email inquiries with Uber have gone unanswered and their site makes no mention of " if salvage title is go or no-go. Maybe I should start a new thread with " any salvaged cars registered with uber"?


_Uber does not accept salvaged vehicles._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Vehicle must be 2005 or newer with 4 doors.
"Regular" colors, to be determined by Uber. _No yellow vehicles._
Sedans, SUVs, minivans, and 4-door trucks only.
No full-size vans, Lincoln Town Car's, Mercury Grand Marquis, or Ford Crown Victoria's
No salvage vehicles. Must have a clean title.
To qualify for uberX, vehicle must have seat belts for at least 4 passengers NOT including the driver.
To qualify for uberXL, vehicle must have seat belts for at least 6 passengers NOT including the driver.
Only one driver per account, meaning the person driving the car is the one named on the account.
That driver MUST be named on the insurance for the vehicle.
All drivers must go through a full background check initiated by UBER.
Per state regulations, driver must have a California driver's license.
Per state regulations, all vehicles must pass a specific 19 point inspection.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

1on1 said:


> *The only explanation I can see then, is the "2nd job" scenario..otherwise why on earth would you break your neck for $250pm take home ?*
> 
> Just trying to make as much sense of it I can..


Uh, yeah. That pretty much nails it other than the drivers who took the plunge on an Uber/Santander lease in which cases they are more or less forced to work full time for nothing in order to pay for said lease.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> You still can keep your head above water doing Uber. The question is: are you willing to work long hours while putting high miles on your car? A friend of a friend who was an ex cabbie in San Diego rakes in $250 average gross daily, working long hours, 7 days a week. But he has no life other than Uber.


Unlikely. At San Diego's $1 per mile and a 1/1 paid to unpaid ratio he'd have to drive an average of 500 miles a day to average $250 a day. Or a ton of surge, which is the next driver fallacy claim when exaggerating earnings.

Technically anything less than a buck forty a paid mile is a zero wage proposition no matter how ya slice it.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> OK Here's a tip.
> 
> SF Uber rates are $1.30 a mile - you get 80% of that or 1.04 a mile. If you can somehow manage to ride 500 miles a week you'll be making about $500 a week. **IF** But let's say that you can. OK 500 a week.
> 
> ...


You forgot to subtract thirty bucks a week for crossing the Bay Bridge and add another 15-20 for occasional paid trips back to East Bay to return back to work in the middle of the shift. Also, your 30 mpg on City's hills and stop signs on every block is not very realistic, it's more like 20 with a wimpy 1.6 to 1.8 liter engine at best.

And City's traffic... Sitting in it for 26 cents a minute pretty much non-stop. Getting over the Bay Bridge in each direction is a nightmare. I don't miss it.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

MikleB-

So whats your excuse for working for free


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Also, i'm lookin at a 2006 Mazda 3...surprisingly, manual doors & windows...will that become a problem with riders ?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Unlikely. At San Diego's $1 per mile and a 1/1 paid to unpaid ratio he'd have to drive an average of 500 miles a day to average $250 a day. Or a ton of surge, which is the next driver fallacy claim when exaggerating earnings.
> 
> Technically anything less than a buck forty a paid mile is a zero wage proposition no matter how ya slice it.


Based on my own driving experience, putting 40-50 miles (live & dead miles) in an hour is common. Times 10-12 hours, you get easily 400-500 miles. But I myself don't drive long hours though.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

typo 2007 mazda 3


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

1on1 said:


> MikleB-
> 
> So whats your excuse for working for free


I quit.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Also, i'm lookin at a 2006 Mazda 3...surprisingly, manual doors & windows...will that become a problem with riders ?


I suggest automatic windows at least. And if I were you, I would go with a used Prius. I myself am thinking of selling my Camry and get a used Prius. My Camry is a very dependable, gas-saving car but a Prius would still be the best car to do Uber. Wish you were in San Diego, so I can sell my car to you lol.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> Vehicle must be 2005 or newer with 4 doors.
> "Regular" colors, to be determined by Uber. _No yellow vehicles._
> Sedans, SUVs, minivans, and 4-door trucks only.
> No full-size vans, Lincoln Town Car's, Mercury Grand Marquis, or Ford Crown Victoria's
> ...


Those are for San Diego market. Other cities & states may have different requirements. Rule of thumb: always double check with local Uber in your area first.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

1on1 said:


> DenverDaine-
> 
> Thanks for that jarring report. Well it begs the question then..why do the lot of you do it? Is it because some locations are "twice as good" as others, or do most of you do Uber to supplement your "real" job which provides the benefits you mention. Are people so gullable as to think that earning 1K a month is money to live on in the bay area ?
> 
> ...


Ahhh ... The answer is, we DONT do it.
Any (former) Uber driver with a brain is on strike right now!
No one is "earning" anything.
The ones still doing it are only the deperately unemployed that need to literally "eat their car"! They are actually LOSING $, but turning a blind eye to their true total expenses and net losses! :-(


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ahhh ... The answer is, we DONT do it.
> Any (former) Uber driver with a brain is on strike right now!
> No one is "earning" anything.
> The ones still doing it are only the deperately unemployed that need to literally "eat their car"! They are actually LOSING $, but turning a blind eye to their true total net expenses! :-(


And taking HUGE risk of getting in an accident.
Uber won't cover it and deactivate unfortunate driver immediately.
So that gig is over in a hurry.
Personal insurance carrier will not cover once it learns that damage was done while Ubering. It will also cancel the policy and report to CLUE (insurance information pool), so obtaining a new policy would be virtually impossible.
So driver would end up with a damaged car, unable to continue and possibly open to lawsuits.
Only idiots subjecting themselves to such a risk as the current rates.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I received an email from Uber yesterday saying that they're now accepting cars made from 2000 onwards...i suspect this means that they have less drivers with newer cars on the road so they are getting desperate for drivers and will take on board, poorer drivers with older cars.

Anyone wanna weigh in on this ?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> I received an email from Uber yesterday saying that they're now accepting cars made from 2000 onwards...i suspect this means that they have less drivers with newer cars on the road so they are getting desperate for drivers and will take on board, poorer drivers with older cars.
> 
> Anyone wanna weigh in on this ?


I just rechecked San Diego Uber site, it's still 2005 or newer. Every area is different. So first make sure "2000 or newer" applies in your area before buying an older vehicle.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just logged onto my uber account...yea its 2000 or newer...good thing I didn't rush to buy a car yet..


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok so If I purchase a 2003 car to do Lyft, when would I need to replace the car or is the only requirement that it be 2003..what I mean is does the car need to be not older than 10 years or 13 years etc. I checked the Lyft site but this point about "year requirements" on a car is not clear.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Ok so If I purchase a 2003 car to do Lyft, when would I need to replace the car or is the only requirement that it be 2003..what I mean is does the car need to be not older than 10 years or 13 years etc. I checked the Lyft site but this point about "year requirements" on a car is not clear.


This Lyft site below does not mention specifically about what you are asking. I am under the impression that you can drive your 2003 vehicle forever or until Lyft tells you to replace your car. Your best bet is to ask Lyft directly.

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1003522


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Ok so If I purchase a 2003 car to do Lyft, when would I need to replace the car or is the only requirement that it be 2003..what I mean is does the car need to be not older than 10 years or 13 years etc. I checked the Lyft site but this point about "year requirements" on a car is not clear.


One more thing, Lyft and Uber employ different methods of hiring their drivers. As you probably may have known, Lyft requires a meeting in person with a mentor. After you pass this "mentor test", then Lyft will initiate your criminal & driving background checks.

Make sure to clean your car thoroughly, empty your trunk completely, check all your lights, horn, signals, doors, windows, wipers, etc, before you see your mentor. Some mentors are very picky, so dress properly, be pleasant, stay polite, and you will have no problem passing the mentor test.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks Uberdesson..i found this about lyft car age requirements but its still not clear to me...on one section Lyft says California drivers is 2000+ then on the following paragraph Lyft drivers cannot register cars older than 12 years..so if 12 years limit then California drivers need a 2003+ car....i am confused.

Can anyone else make sense of this


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

i guess this forum wont allaw me to post links yet..so let me cut and paste


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Luke Dillon Jan 03, 2015 10:46AM PST

I live in CAlifornia. What is car age requirement

Andi Jan 03, 2015 10:49AM PST Lyft Agent
Lyft vehicles in California have the same requirements as Chicago at the moment. All models must be from the year 2000 or newer.

Andi Jan 13, 2015 08:02AM PST Lyft Agent
Quick update on new car age requirements. Due to new government regulations Lyft vehicles approved for the Seattle, DC, Columbus and Minneapolis driving regions must now be from the year 2005 or newer. Lyft vehicles approved for the Pittsburgh area must be from the year 2007 or newer.
All driver applicants in regions not previously mentioned are now required to have a car that is from the year 2003 or newer.


Gary Goldsborough Feb 04, 2015 01:32PM PST

will the age requirement be bumped up yearly? For instance, in 2016 will my (California) car have to be 2004 or newer; in 2017- 2005 or newer?
Thanks

Andi Feb 04, 2015 01:59PM PST Lyft Agent

I’m glad you brought that up! Yes, the years I mentioned previously were for 2015. To be clear for the future, Lyft vehicles can not be older than 12 years in Seattle, DC, Columbus, and Minneapolis or older than 10 years in the Pittsburgh area.
All driver applicants must now apply with a car that is no more than 12 years old.

Gary Goldsborough Feb 05, 2015 07:21AM PST
thanks Andi! And to be clear, no cars will be "grandfathered" in? If my car gets too old I have to retire it; correct?

Andi Feb 05, 2015 07:36AM PST Lyft Agent
You got it, Gary.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> Luke Dillon Jan 03, 2015 10:46AM PST
> 
> I live in CAlifornia. What is car age requirement
> 
> ...


I just remember something. Last year, I remembered seeing the car requirement for Lyft being 2000 or newer. So now, based on the posts above, Lyft has changed its policies to 2003 or newer. And on top of that, Lyft adopted the following policy: "All driver applicants must now apply with a car that is no more than 12 years old".

So my understanding is this: If you buy a 2003 vehicle now, you will only be able to drive that car for a year (2015). And on Jan 1, 2016, you will have to replace it with a 2004 or newer car.

If I were you, I would look for a 2004 vehicle, so you can at least drive it for 2 years (2015 & 2016)


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

yea I was afraid that, that might be the case as well....there's a big difference between 2000 and 2003/4 in price..but I guess if you want to do both uber and lyft in Cali, 2004 and up is the way to go for now.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> yea I was afraid that, that might be the case as well....there's a big difference between 2000 and 2003/4 in price..but I guess if you want to do both uber and lyft in Cali, 2004 and up is the way to go for now.


You should see this video in its entirety. This Uber Man is a seasoned, experienced driver. He talks about driving UberX with a cheap, used 2004 Dodge Neon. But he knows how to fix cars though. Be forewarned, it's an 18-minute video.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I'm from Arizona I don't need any advice how to pick out illegals....but more than that, your sarcasm indicator is broken, I just hate British people as a group, and thought it funny to say he was an illegal for saying cheers, when we all know that there are very few illegals from Great Britain here, mainly because it's a long walk for them. Btw, anyone who says que paso is definitely an illegal drug smuggler with human slaves at their house.


^^^
Not only that, but Brits are lousy tippers. 
London, for instance is a very tipcentric city as I found out during the Olympics.
But once they get here, my own personal observation is that Brits and Ozzies are the worst tippers in the world, although I actually do receive tips in Pounds all the time. I get Euros, Deutschmarks (!) and even Rubles and Rials (Saudi).
The Indians tend to give out handfulls of those aluminum Rupee coins which are worth squat and are worth more if you melt them down and sell them to a recycler.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober

You have my blessings to start a small smelting shop out of the trunk of your car...who knows, maybe a jewelery line might be next for you..you go Doober!!


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

UberDesson- yea I've youtube'd this fellow a few times, very helpful..


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

1on1 said:


> Heyhey-
> 
> I'm processing my application (background check) with Uber right now and while I've read a few pages of the advice column on here, I did have a specific Q.
> 
> ...


^^^
I would do almost anything to have that bike in that old photo on your profile!!!
Love it!


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

yea I watched this video...more or less the same thing I was thinking..thats why I was digging deeper to find out exactly HOW OLD the cars need to be for uber/lyft.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

hey its in my garage if your interested..


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

1on1 said:


> ofcourse if your "momy's boy" and live rent free..then 1K per month could look real rosy....just sayin


^^^
I'm still living off of family money that I'm getting REALLY stingy with in my old age. Ha! 
Actually, not really. 
I work for a car service here in Vegas that treats me really well. 
They let me work only about 7 or 8 hours a day, but I usually end up working about 10. 
The other day dispatch called me and said that the GM was gonna call me and about five minutes later he did and asked why I'm working sometimes 10 hours a day. 
I told him that I can't disappoint my regular customers who still call me after about two years out of the business. 
He said.... "That's what I love to hear. We should have more drivers like you.". 
I told him that I get calls to pick up over at Signature, which is the private jet terminal here, and those people TIP! 
I really love my company, and they assigned me a really fantastic car.

If you get the right gig, living hand to mouth is not a possibility.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

1on1 said:


> I received an email from Uber yesterday saying that they're now accepting cars made from 2000 onwards...i suspect this means that they have less drivers with newer cars on the road so they are getting desperate for drivers and will take on board, poorer drivers with older cars.
> 
> Anyone wanna weigh in on this ?


^^^
Pretty soon they're gonna be groveling for my totally restored 58 Volvo. 
But alas and alack... It's only a two door PV 544.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> You should see this video in its entirety. This Uber Man is a seasoned, experienced driver. He talks about driving UberX with a cheap, used 2004 Dodge Neon. But he knows how to fix cars though. Be forewarned, it's an 18-minute video.


^^^
Is he wearing sun glasses due to being pummeled by a drunk colegienne who missed a pill???


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

1on1 said:


> hey its in my garage if your interested..


^^^
If it's running or run'able', then it's probably worth like about 50 Grand providing that it's all there.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

1on1 said:


> yea I watched this video...more or less the same thing I was thinking..thats why I was digging deeper to find out exactly HOW OLD the cars need to be for uber/lyft.


If you know how to fix cars, then you can do what he did: get a "fixer upper". But if you don't, then at least get the car inspected first by a qualified mechanic before you buy it. When I bought mine, I give the seller one condition: I would buy it as long as it passes the 19-point Uber car inspection. He agreed and we went to Express Tire together for a free Uber inspection.

http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-inspections

ps: if you want to sign up through me, feel free to inbox me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> If you know how to fix cars, then you can do what he did: get a "fixer upper". But if you don't, then at least get the car inspected first by a qualified mechanic before you buy it. When I bought mine, I give the seller one condition: I would buy it as long as it passes the 19-point Uber car inspection. He agreed and we went to Express Tire together for a free Uber inspection.
> 
> http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-inspections
> 
> ps: if you want to sign up through me, feel free to inbox me.


^^^
Nothing is free with Uber. 
If you believe that then you're fkd. 
They'll take it out of your pay one way or the other.


----------

